# Kill bacteria and more



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Keep a spray bottle of 50-50 chlorox to water on the boat. Good for cleaning boat stains and after handling fish spray your hands and wipe for 10 seconds then wash off. Prevents infections and if you do get one it will kill it in an hour. Plus hands smell like like a clean toliet instead of dead fish.


----------

